# Where are all the B&K Reference Amps?



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks to all who offered help in my search for a new amp. I found a like new EMOTIVA XPR-2 on the big e-bay and I should have it here no later than this coming Thursday. I have heard so much about these guys that I couldn't resist the chance to try one out.


I am looking for a Reference B&K Stereo amp in like 200 to 300wpc. Is there a place where they are for sale in abundance? This amp is to push my frt. L&R in my theater. 

I have fond a B&K Reference 4430 which has 3x200 of which I could use only two channels. But the guy is off on pricing to the high side of like $150.00. 

Anyone got any helpful Info?


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Do you know that B&K is no longer in business ? Their assets were bought by ATI, who are not providing support or service for B&K products. Schematics/service documentation is not available, and finding a local repair shop will take some doing. Just something to consider before you make your purchase.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Glen B said:


> Do you know that B&K is no longer in business ? Their assets were bought by ATI, who are not providing support or service for B&K products. Schematics/service documentation is not available, and finding a local repair shop will take some doing. Just something to consider before you make your purchase.



Sorry for the slow reply but yes unfortunately I am very aware of that fact. I have been a fan of their equipment for many years and was in contact with some of their staff that had become friends through our dealings when all this was going down. 

Not much good came out of there shift in ownership but I did retain friendship with some of the head guys who branched off to create new gear and also when last I spoke to them was being approached about being the warranty and repair center for all old and new ATI -B&K offerings.

How far this went I don't know but I do know that you should be able to receive full service schematics/service documentation and maybe even parts from these guys who happen to be long time techs and engineers of the real B&K. As I understand it e-mail is the best way to reach them at this point.

George Reamsnyder
Eastern Elite Audio Video
6509 Transit Road, Unit H-1
Bowmansville, New York 14026
(716)240-7458 support
[email protected]
www.ee-av.com


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

The B&K owner who is all the way on the east coast or midwest may be reluctant to ship a large, heavy amp all the way to New York for service. Its interesting that the B&K website is missing a lot of schematics and service manuals. When the company assets were purchased, you would think that documentation as intellectual property would have been part of the sale.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Glen B said:


> The B&K owner who is all the way on the east coast or midwest may be reluctant to ship a large, heavy amp all the way to New York for service. Its interesting that the B&K website is missing a lot of schematics and service manuals. When the company assets were purchased, you would think that documentation as intellectual property would have been part of the sale.


Good point but I don't no of anyone who likes shipping large amps etc. anywhere nor do I know of many lucky enough to have a B&K or Emotiva etc.. repair center in their back yard right.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't know of a specific site for used B&K amps, but E-Bay has a few listed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/B-K-Reference-7270-7-1-Channel-Amplifier-THX-Certified-MINT-/290953217247?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item43be29c4df#ht_102wt_1313

This one looks promising for the price.


----------

